# Compressa to L/R to Digital pre-infusion



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi all,

has anyone got a circuit diagram/*WIRING LAYOUT* of the R version (or crude/homebrew/sketch/other) that they can send me please.

I want to fit the 240v motor (available in the store), maybe the water tank (although i'll see if i can get round this (if strictly not necessary) and stick with "plumbed") and thereby turn my Compressa into the L/R (pump version).

The p-stat (Sirai) and the Gicar (from what i can see/read) are the same so there shouldn't be any problems there....i *won't* need the BLUE relay (+orange relay) module as *this won't be necessary* as once i have my machine *converted into an L/R* then i can purchase the "Digital Pre-Infusion kit" (avaialable from the store) and thereby turn it (L/R ) into the "Wi-Fi" version as this kit can be *retro-fitted to the R version*...et voila.

A long winded way of doing things but hey ho...nothing ventured, nothing gained.

I used to teach electronics at the local college pre-Corona so it will be a walk in the park for me so to speak....i just *need* the relevant "wiring" layout that the PUMP L1 or L/R 240v type machines have.

Pictures of where the wires (especially those that have been cut; as per "retro-fit" kit video) goto would be ok if no one has said layout-diagram/sketch....you could PM me the pics or show on here; either is fine by me. It'd be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just so you know, the 240 is not 240 at all it's 24 volt, so not compatible with the 240 on your compressa


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> Just so you know, the 240 is not 240 at all it's 24 volt, so not compatible with the 240 on your compressa


 Hi matey, THIS IS THE MOTOR I WILL BUY .......i assume this is in all the "pumped" versions of the Londinium with the exception of the R24 model, which i gather is the 24v dc version.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

This is Frans video Londinium-R digital pre-infusion retro fit showing the kit that you can buy to make a L1 or Londinium R (what IMO mine is but minus pump & tank) into a digitally pre-infused model.

So far i can see that ONE of the 3 wires is RED and comes from Sirai ....but "which one" as there is 2 and a loop ??

The 2nd of the 3 wires is a BLUE wire that comes from the relay module (that i don't have)....but "where does THIS wire go to" ??

The 3rd of the 3 wires is an ORANGE wire that comes FROM the "mechanical type" (Mater Pressure switch).....but "where does this wire go to" ??

ALL 3 of these wires go into the choc-blok-connector of the digi-module....and the other connector/plug is a digital transducer that REPLACES the Mater switch/tube assy.

The BROWN wire ?? *from* Pressure module....what pressure module is this referring to ??.....i can see that this Brown wire is "pggy-backed" (parallel in electronics) to the F1 (on Gicar unit) Red (or is it Pink) wire.

The motor (in the previous post) has 4 wires....the 2 brown wires i can see goto a capacitor and the other two are a BLACK wire and a WHITE (or is it GREY).....the BLACK wire i can see is connected to an ORANGE wire (2 orange wires on same end of connector).....do i have these orange wire/s and if so is it the same one from the Mater switch or not ?? ...not a real worry as they are "taped up" (not used) in the video........and where does the WHITE (GREY) wire go to ?? ...i can see a BLUE wire connected to what i assume is the white/grey wire that shares same wiring LOOM of the motors black wire...am i correct/wrong ??

I think i've covered it....just need some kind soul to confirm/correct what i can see from the video....or a quick sketch/diagram pleeeeeease.

Many thanks in advance.

EDIT :- ...i'd say that the Red wire and Blue wire going to the 3 connector-blok are Live (red) and Neutral (blue) to power up the module....i'd say that the orange wire is the power (Live) control for the motor FROM the new unit ...right/wrong ???


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> This is Frans video Londinium-R digital pre-infusion retro fit showing the kit that you can buy to make a L1 or Londinium R (what IMO mine is but minus pump & tank) into a digitally pre-infused model.
> 
> So far i can see that ONE of the 3 wires is RED and comes from Sirai ....but "which one" as there is 2 and a loop ??
> 
> ...


 The installation of the digital PI module in the video from Frans only applies to the first gen LR, not the L1.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Fez said:


> The installation of the digital PI module in the video from Frans only applies to the first gen LR, not the L1.


 Hi @Fez yepp i gathered as much later on after i'd done the above post/s as there are 2 versions of the kit (see below)....i also found the Brown wire that i couldn't quite see in the video.

.......................................................................................................................................

*I may have not quite conveyed my intentions to readers properly*....so here is what i think is the simplest way of describing what i want to do.

1) fit the 220V/50Hz rotary pump

2) fit Mater pressure switch and the matching pre-infusion copper tube

3) fit the Blue and orange relay for LONDINIUM R

4) fit the tank housing (metalwork) and plastic water tank

5) wire it up

at this POINT i *should* then have an LR....yes/no ??? (i think yes however YMMV)

.........................................................................................................................................

OK...now that i have an LR (YMMV) i can then proceed to the next step.

.........................................................................................................................................

RETRO FITTING the *Digital pre-infusion kit with wireless dongle* available in the store.....there are *2 versions* available; depending upon wether you have the LR with blue-orange plastic relay OR Early model LR with no blue-orange plastic relay

.........................................................................................................................................

At this point (IMO) i will have what i set out to achieve.

.........................................................................................................................................

*HOWEVER step 5 is where i need the help of the good people on this forum* to show (pics) or explain where the few wires goto in connecting up the new items in STEPS 1,2 and 3

Please bear in mind that i won't actually be fitting the items in STEPS 2 and 3 as they are REMOVED when fitting the digi kit....why buy/fit something that i'd only be removing anyway....i hope this makes sense. This was what i tried to convey in my 1st post, my apologies to anyone reading who may have have misunderstood my meaning/wording.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

May I ask why you are going the really expensive route to adding preinfusion flexibility to your compressor? surely the easy route is to stabilise your inlet water pressure to 6 bar then use an inline adjustable pressure reducing valve (digital ones are available) that way you could then adjust on the fly like you can on the LR.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> May I ask why you are going the really expensive route to adding preinfusion flexibility to your compressor? surely the easy route is to stabilise your inlet water pressure to 6 bar then use an inline adjustable pressure reducing valve (digital ones are available) that way you could then adjust on the fly like you can on the LR.


 True....i didn't know about the "digital" prv's (i shall go a goooogling them after this reply).....however the "manual" one/s are shit....the amount of faffing about i have to do is a pain in the arse as my prv isn't "easily accessible"....the other thing about it is that it "varies" on it's own in standby....one minute it'll read 3 bar whilst an hour later (not touched, nor no water ran anywhere in the house) it'll have increased to say 5 bar.....when i get up in the morning it's "end-stopped" .....that is just not good IMO....i want stability; i'm also a "geek" at heart (sad i know) and i really really want to be able to adjust it via my iPhone (sad i know).


----------



## MartinR (Sep 3, 2020)

@coffeechapwhere can I buy digital adjustable pressure reducing valve?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

☝ Me too ?

The few i did find were either massive and i mean biiiiiiiiiiig or were way more money than my "rotary-pump & pre-infusion module" that i was thinking about above. So back to my original plan mentioned in 1st post above.

FWIW the Red wire comes from the p-stat...it's either 240v on or it's switched on/off via the p-stat

the Blue wire i shall guesstimate that it's more than likely Neutral

which leaves just the Orange wire that i'm not quite sure (does it goto Gicar ?)....i thought it may have been for the motor but the Purple (on the module) goes to the motor. so until someone gives up the "*secret-3-wire-conspiracy*" or offers some help/advice i'm at a stand-still. The problem is i'm trying to reverse-engineer something that i can't fully "see or have access to" i.e. an LR....once i have the 3 wires "purpose/destination/origin" then i can (and will) turn my Compressa into an LR as IMO they are the same machine.

So i'm not one for begging but can someone please please pretty please put me out of my misey and share the "secret-3-wire-conspiracy"


----------

